# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Phosphoric acid for green spot algae



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I found part of the discussion for GS algae at the Aquarium Digest and thought perhaps we can discuss it here. Has anyone tried it? How much pH down solution to achieve a 30% solution, etc. Here's the pertinent section of the thread posted by Mr. Barr himself. What do you guys think? Will it also work for other stubborn algae?



> quote:
> 
> "I am forwarding this message just to adhere to Mr Mifsud's method using
> concentrated phosphoric acids to remove green spot algae from anubias since
> ...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I found part of the discussion for GS algae at the Aquarium Digest and thought perhaps we can discuss it here. Has anyone tried it? How much pH down solution to achieve a 30% solution, etc. Here's the pertinent section of the thread posted by Mr. Barr himself. What do you guys think? Will it also work for other stubborn algae?



> quote:
> 
> "I am forwarding this message just to adhere to Mr Mifsud's method using
> concentrated phosphoric acids to remove green spot algae from anubias since
> ...


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

"pH Down" is a 30% solution of phosphoric acid. You don't mix it with anything to get a 30% solution.

The procedure may work just fine. I don't know. More generally, treating with phosphoric acid falls into the same category as treating with peroxide, treating with chlorine bleach or treating with erythromycin. While all of these procedures kill one or more different kinds of nuisance growths, none of them create conditions in your aquarium that are less prone to nuisance growths. They may or may not provide you with a short term solution. They do nothing for you in the long term.


Roger Miller


----------

